# Log Off - Create Demand for Drivers $$



## RushSF (Dec 29, 2016)

Driver pay is lower than ever. The system works like this: 

Lots of drivers online - Demand for drivers is low because the supply of drivers is large. So little money to be made per trip. The lowest of the low fares constantly arrive. 

All or many drivers go offline for 5 - 10 minutes at a time. - Demand for drivers is high (prices go up) because supply of drivers is low, as recognized by the computer system or algorithm. 

The algorithm tracks your performance as a driver. After 6 years driving for rideshare this is how it works for me. 

1. The more you work - the lower you get paid. Lower fares, lower to no bonuses and low to no consecutive trip promotions. 

2. The less your work - the higher you get paid. Higher consecutive trip bonuses and higher surges seem to appear. 

Riders are complaining they are paying more for rides too. So if riders are paying more and drivers are getting paid less then who is making a fair income. You guessed it! The middle men or the rideshare companies. 

Log off and stop making it easy for them to pay you less!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RushSF said:


> Driver pay is lower than ever. The system works like this:
> 
> Lots of drivers online - Demand for drivers is low because the supply of drivers is large. So little money to be made per trip. The lowest of the low fares constantly arrive.
> 
> ...


Soooo, should I log off now or whenever you post? &#129300;


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

It’s almost 2020, nothing you said is new or groundbreaking. The vast majority of drivers won’t turn the app off.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

If we can maximize profit by logging off then deleting the app should make us wealthy.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Just working seems easier


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Soooo... Should I approach other Uber drivers when I see them sitting in public parking lots near me and tell them "Hey, log off for a while. We need the demand of drivers to go up."?

I'm sure they will really listen to me. The issue is market saturation. To Uber and Lyft, the more, the better. They don't care if I'm driving non stop all night and making $25/Hour or get a request once an hour and make $4/Hour. To them I'm just an independant contractor.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Soooo, should I log off now or whenever you post? &#129300;


He cant reply.

He is OUT DRIVING !


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Well you better log off. Need to create more demand while he is driving. He will log off for you when you log on....... It just works like that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ctdude6969 said:


> Well you better log off. Need to create more demand while he is driving. He will log off for you when you log on....... It just works like that.


He owes me 2 years.

My turn to drive now.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Just working seems easier


Hell yeah ... Cuz 10 -$3 dollar rides back to back makes $30 bux... Low pay or not.. thats like $7.50 an hour however you slice it... Just working is much easier..... Ummmm...

Nah I think Ill just work the game for $30 tips instead. Or at least a bunch of $5's


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ctdude6969 said:


> Soooo... Should I approach other Uber drivers when I see them sitting in public parking lots near me and tell them "Hey, log off for a while. We need the demand of drivers to go up."?
> 
> I'm sure they will really listen to me. The issue is market saturation. To Uber and Lyft, the more, the better. They don't care if I'm driving non stop all night and making $25/Hour or get a request once an hour and make $4/Hour. To them I'm just an independant contractor.


A few years ago when we could easily manipulate the surge, Id approach the 3 or 4 drivers online late night and tell them how to get the surge going. They never listened. So id watch the app until they all disappeared. Request a ride, nobody to accept, surge would start. 1.5x. Then 2.1, 2.8, I request again 3.5, 4.3 Then I'd go online and snag a ride, it was so easy.

I never could understand why those bozos would settle for flat rates when it was so easy to manipulate the surge. The whole county used to surge at once too.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ctdude6969 said:


> Soooo... Should I approach other Uber drivers when I see them sitting in public parking lots near me and tell them "Hey, log off for a while. We need the demand of drivers to go up."?
> 
> I'm sure they will really listen to me. The issue is market saturation. To Uber and Lyft, the more, the better. They don't care if I'm driving non stop all night and making $25/Hour or get a request once an hour and make $4/Hour. To them I'm just an independant contractor.


i used to do that in the airport . lot of driver knew who i was .
10 cars or less you bet we could create a surge.
rem you place on the app thats your place in line.
all apps off. surge comes up in seconds . number 1 turn your phone on accept it. #2 its your turn and so on. doing this used to bring us 10 dollar surge . and no the pax was not charged the extra uber pays the driver from there percentage .
out of the q drivers are idiots . they drive for almost free


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

RushSF said:


> So if Riders are paying more, Drivers are getting paid less and Uber is losing Billions of dollars every Fiscal Quarter who is making a fair income? You guessed it! NOBODY but the upper management Uber executives. This whole circus is funded by investors hope of a turnaround.


I made a few corrections for you


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> A few years ago when we could easily manipulate the surge, Id approach the 3 or 4 drivers online late night and tell them how to get the surge going. They never listened. So id watch the app until they all disappeared. Request a ride, nobody to accept, surge would start. 1.5x. Then 2.1, 2.8, I request again 3.5, 4.3 Then I'd go online and snag a ride, it was so easy.
> 
> I never could understand why those bozos would settle for flat rates when it was so easy to manipulate the surge. The whole county used to surge at once too.


Ah, I remember the good old days when an entire region would surge at the same level. It made it much easier to get a surge ride away from the bar strip and make more money with less traffic. Oh well.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I always love when a new poster gets on board and shares a brilliant idea that never occurred to anyone else!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I doubt this forum reaches enough drivers to make a difference.


----------

